

Ask HN: Feedback on Single Page Site - Jeremy1026

I put together a quick website soliciting donations for a fund raising bike ride I am participating in (in memory of my sister). I&#x27;d really appreciate some feedback about what does&#x2F;doesn&#x27;t work. The website is www.teamjennrides.com&#x2F;chive
======
Jeremy1026
Clickable:
[http://www.teamjennrides.com/chive](http://www.teamjennrides.com/chive)

